# do rabbits dig into very rocky soil?



## farminthewoods (Mar 4, 2009)

I am planning/setting up an indoor/outdoor rabbit colony. I'm trying to determine how secure I have to make the outdoor perimeter based on how well rabbits dig. We have very rocky gravely soil that we can hardly dig a post hole into (would take me hours and hours). I have a hard time believing rabbits would dig much into it, but I haven't had rabbits. What do you all think? 
My plan is to have straw bales for burrowing into, both inside and outside, and possibly a dirt pile outside for burrowing. Thanks so much for your input!
~Kristie


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had rabbits on clay/gravel "soil" if you want to call it that. Yes they dig but not very deep or very fast.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

my new colony is on a very hard baked sand rock mix, it took quite a bit of persuasion to get the fence poasts in, and yes they are digging in nicely, it took them a minuet to get started but they are diging in,


----------



## farminthewoods (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, based on your soil type how much energy would you spend trying to get the fencing dug deep in the ground to prevent digouts? I'm trying to determine how secure I should make this fence. I'm thinking it'll be about 30'x12' along my goat pen. The goat pen has no-climb horse fence buried about 2" into the gravel, and I can pile more bigger rocks along it as well. I want to go with a cheaper fencing for the rabbits and I'm trying to find out how deep I should bury it. Also I will have an indoor pen in the barn with a little 2 way door separating the two. Any suggestions welcome, as I'm just in the planning stages now!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

from first hand experience now I would say a LOT 

I have a doe with a need to dig now and she could move a freaking mountain of rock if it suited her.. she excavated through rocks much bigger than a fist to get herself a nice little hidey to cuddle into (under the shed beside the run) BAD rabbit 

my run was originally a dog run (for a very very nuaghty foster dog I had who wasn't safe with strangers for the first couple of months here) so I didn't dig down much but got through 2 summers with no real problem - presumed the rocky heavey soil was enough deterrent ...WHOOPS no not if a bun is motivated!


----------

